# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N17․ Եսլանդիա

## ivy

Նախորդ մրցույթի նկարի հիման վրա գրված ևս մի պատմվածք, որը որոշեցինք Դիմակ-ի տեսքով դնել։
Կարող եք կարծիք հայտնել ու նաև գուշակել հեղինակին։
Դիմակը կբացվի դեկտեմբերի 22-ին։


*Եսլանդիա*

   Երեխան սև աչքերը անմեղորեն թարթելով, կտրած գլուխը ձեռքին մոտենում է ֆեյս այ դի անող սարքին։
- Բա ասում էիր ինքը փոքր երեխաների հանդեպ անտարբեր չի։
- Ի՞նչ պատահեց, - զարմանում է ծերունին։
- Ոչինչ, ուզում էր ինձ շախմատ սովորեցնի։ 
- Կար ժամանակ, երբ դռներ բացելու համար բավական էր մատները կտրել։ Ոչինչ ես քեզ կսովորեցնեմ շախմատ։
 Մտնում են թանգարան հիշեցնող մի սենյակ, որտեղ մարդաբոյ շախմատային ֆիգուրներ են ու ջարդված հայելի։ Հատակին հայելու հազարավոր կտորներ են թափված։ Սկսում են հավաքել։
- 4270, - ասում է երեխան։
Դուրս են գալիս։ Ծերունին տուփը դնում է կողովը։
  Էգո անունով էշին հեծած երկու մետրանոց ոտքերը գռում են գետնին։ Իբր ոտքերով էշին ուղղություն է տալիս, բայց ինքը գլխի ու ոռի տեղը իրար խառնած թարս է նստել, ու ճամփան չի տեսնում։ Հաստակող կենդանին ճեղքում է ձյան շերտը։ Ծերունին դաս տվող տոնով դիմում համարյա գիրկը նստած երեխային․
- Եսլանդիայի առաջին օրենքը՝ միշտ խոսիր մենակ քո մասին։ 
- Բա երկրորդ օրենքը։
- Երկրորդ օրենք գոյություն չունի։ Հա, վայ, սա՝ Եսլանդիայից դուրս աշխարհ չկա։ 
- Իսկ դու ո՞վ ես, Ձմեռ պապի՞ն։
- Դիմիր ինձ Ձերդ Իմաստություն։
- Ձերդ Իմաստություն, ինչո՞ւ են ձեր աչքերը քոռ։
- Լսի, մնա երեխայի դերում, հա՞։ Թե չէ կիջացնեմ ոտքով կգաս։
 Այս որոշիչ պահին, չգիտես էշի գլուխը ինչ է փչում, մի հոգեցունց զռռոցը կապում է։ 
 Մեր հերոսուհին, որի անունը բոլորովին պատահաբար Էլիս էր, մոռանում է ֆիզիկապես էլ ցնցվել, բայց աչքերը համենայնդեպս բացում է։
- Ցուրտ էր։ Ինքը ինձ առաջինը գտավ, երբ ես մենակ էի, չեմ հիշում քանի տարի էի այդպես սպասում, - սևաչյա աղջիկը բաժակը մեկնում է Էլիսին։
- Աղի էր, - կում անելուց հետո բաժակը գետնին դնում է գետնին, անկողնու կողքը։
- Ատլանտյանի համն է։
- Չգիտեմ, փորձած չկամ։ 
- Ջուր չես խմո՞ւմ։
- Խմում եմ, բայց առանձնակի տարբերություն չեմ նկատել Հնդկականի ու Ատլանտյանի միջև։ Համ էլ հաջորդ անգամ մտքերդ ուղեղիս մեջ խցկելուց առաջ մի հատ գոնե զգուշացրու։
- Ուշանում ես, -  շրջվում է, որ գնա։
- Սպասի, - թևից բռնում է Էլիսը, - էս ի՞նչ է ունքիդ տակ։
- Վնասել եմ։
 Էլիսի մոդիֆիկացված ակնագնդերը անսպասելի պայծառացնում են սենյակի նվազ լույսը։  Դուրս գալու ժամանակն է։
Ատամնաբուժը մետաղյա գործիքով թխկթխկացնում է ատամներին։
- Վեցն ու յոթն էլ են մեռած։ Բուժո՞ւմ ենք։
- Ո՞նց եք մեռածը բուժելու։
- Դե նյարդավորված իմպլատներ կդնենք։ Մնացած ատամներն էլ կարանք փոխենք։ Դուք կունենաք հրեշտակային ժպիտ։
Վիրտուալ ինտերֆեյսին հայտնվում է ժպիտի արժեքը։ Կարմիրով վառվող բալանսը Էլիսին հուշում է, որ բյուջեն չի հերիքում գործարքը հաստատելու համար։ Ավտոմատ գեներացված ավանսի դիմումը ուղարկում է գլխավոր հաշվապահին։ Վայրկյաններ անց գումարը նստում է հաշվին, 30 հավելյալ աշխատաժամերն էլ հետը։
 Մի քանի ժամից լայնացրած բերանի նկարը հայտնվում է բժշկի գործնական պրոֆայլում, հեշթեգ իմհերթականգլուխգործոցը գրության ներքո։
- Ֆու, ինչ որ մեկը դեռ օգտագործո՞ւմ է հեշթեգ, - ծղրտում է Լիկան ականջի տակ։
- Լսի քեզ մեկ-մեկ չի թվո՞ւմ, որ ինչ-որ բան ես բաց թողել։ 
- Չէ։ Ես չեմ սիրում, երբ գժի պես ես սկսում խոսել։ Գալի՞ս ես մարզվելու, նայի տես ինչ մկաններ եմ դրել, - մատով սեղմում է իրենից մի 40սմ հետ ընկած պարծանքին։ 
- Չգիտեմ, հոգնած եմ։
- Ուզո՞ւմ ես, որ հետույքդ ծեր գորիլլայի ամորձիների նման կախ ընկնի մի քանի տարուց։ Հլը նայի, մկան չի, էհ, բազալտ է, - Էլիսի ձեռքը վերցնում դնում է վերոհիշյալ տեղին։
Էլիսի ակնագնդերը առանց հրահանգի զում են անում Լիկայի բազալտե բարձրունքները ուղիղ քթի մոտ։
- Ըմմ, գորիլլայի ամորձիները համոզիչ են հնչում։
Մարզասրահի մուտքի մոտ կանգնած պառավը, ասես հանդերձյալ աշխարհից բռնում է Էլիսի թևից։ 
- Իմ հարսը հետս չի խոսում, ասում է ես ուրիշ դարի մարդ եմ։ Տենց էլ ասում է։ Տղիս հետ սաղ օրը իրար են ուտում, իմ պատճառով։ Աչքերս էլ չեն տեսնում, տռուսիկս հազիվ եմ գտել առավոտը։ Լավ չեմ լսում։ Թոռս եկել ականջիս տակ բղավում էր։ Ասում է, տա, կարա՞ս մեռնես, որ մաման ու պապան էլ չկռվեն։ Միակ հույսս դու ես։ Քեզ ասեմ, սիրտս թեթևանա։
Էլիսը շոշափում է պառավի չոր, կնճռոտ մաշկը։
- Ի՞նչ ես կանգնել։ Ուշացա՜նք, - մյուս կողմից քաշում է Լիկան։
Հետ է շրջվում, բայց պառավը չկա։ 
- Չե՞ս տեսնում, բան է ասում։
- Չէ, իմ աչքերի մոդիֆիկացիան ամեն մի աղբի վրա հարմարեցված չի։ Գնացինք։
 Մարզիչը միացնում է վազքի իմիտացիա։ Իրար կողքի շարված մարդիկ վազում են դեպի իրենց երազանքի անգլուխ մարմինը, որի գրաֆիկական արտացոլանքը փայլում է դիմացը։ Հետևից հևիհև քարշ է գալիս ցենտներ քաշային կարգի տձև զանգվածը։ Երբ հոգնում են, շրջվում են նայում, երկրորդ շնչառությունը մեխանիկորեն բացվում է։
- Ռոմ, հետևի հոլոն անջատի էլի։ Սիրտս կանգնում է, որ սաղ ինձ են նայում ու տենց են տեսնում, - դիմում է Լիկան մարզիչին։
- Հավալյալ վճարը փոխանցի, եթե կուզես դեմինն էլ կանջատեմ։
- Դեմինը չէ, տեղ լավն եմ։
 Մարտական ներկած թարթիչները մի քանի անգամ վրա վրա թփրտում են ու Ֆացիոլիի ձեռագործ շարանը պսպղում է շուրթերի արանքից։ 
- Ինձ թվում է, Ռոմանը հետաքրքրված է ինձնով։
Էլիսը նայում է հայելու առաջ մկանները ձգող ու հիացող Ռոմանին, հետո՝ ճարպազուրկ փորը բացած ու մատներով սեփական մարմինը շոյող Լիկային։
- Երևի։ 
- Ես, որ մի բան ասում եմ, դու պետք է հաստատես, որ դա այդպես է։ Ալյապես քեզնից ինչ ընկեր։ Չնայած ինքը լրիվ ինքնասիրահարված է։
- Հա՞։ 
- Ըհը։
 7կմ/ժ։ Առաստաղը սկսում է լուծվել։ 
- Դուք հարցնում եք. “Արդյո՞ք ամեն ինչ կարգին է աշխարհի հետ”, -  մտքերը երկար դիապազոնում փորձում է հեռարձակել Ռոմանը, - Երբ ես ասում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ի՞նչ նկատի ունեմ։ Ես նկատի ունեմ, որ դա միակ աշխարհն է և ոչ մի այլ աշխարհ չկա։ 
 Էլիսը թիկունքից լսում է քստքստոց։ Գլուխը պտտում է։ Ումուդը իր հեծյալներով համարյա հասել է։  Սահմանային արագություն բացած գլխապատառ փախչում է։ 
- Դուք համեմատելու ոչինչ չունեք, - Ռոմանի ձայնը լցվում է գլուխը։ 
 Պուլսը վաղուց անցել է հարյուրի սահմանը։ Պատերը ծորում են ցած։ Ակնագնդերի մոդիֆիկացիան դադարում է կառավարել գորշ իրողությունը։ Ամեն կողմից դեպի Էլիս ձգվում են ձեռքեր, դեմքեր։ 
8 կմ/ժ։
- Այսօր արյուն եմ թքել։ 
- Կարգին է թե կարգին չէ՝ գործին չի վերաբերվում, - ասում է Ռոմանը։
 9կմ/ժ
- Վերջին փողերս հաց առնելու չհերիքեց։ 
- Համեմատությունն անհնար է։
10կմ/ժ
- Ականջներս կրծում էր, ես օգնություն էի կանչում, հարևանները լսում էին, բայց իրենց համար դա սովորական բան էր։ 
- Դա միակ աշխարհն է, որ կա, ուրիշը չկա։
11 կմ/ժ
- Ես խմած ժամանակ անկապ դուրս եմ տալիս, դռանն եմ խփել։
- Դուք չեք կարող համեմատել, ավելի լավն է այն կամ վատը։
12կմ/ժ
- Ուզում եմ քնել ու վեր չկենալ։ 
- Համեմատությունը տեղին է, եթե կա երկու աշխահ։
13․․․ ջրատար խողովակների տակ պառկած թափառական կինը գրկել է անշնչացած տղամարդու գլուխն ու գոռում է։
 Ստոպին սեղմելուն պես սիրտը կանգնում է, վիրտուալ ճամփի հետ մեկտեղ։ 
 Սուր հոտից ուշքի գալով, Էլիսը սկզբում կարծում է, թե Լիկայի բազալտներին է հանգրվանել։ Գլուխը պտտում է, որ երեսախառը խորասուզվի, բայց քիթը դեմ է առնում Ռոմանի ծնկներին։ 
- Էս ի՞նչ ռեժիմ էիր միացրել։ Սրտմկանի ինֆա՞րկտ, - ձեռքերը դեռ դողում են։
- Դու մոռանում ես ներքին հիգիենայի մասին։ Պետք է շրջան գծես, ու մենակ ընտրյալ մարդկանց ներս թողնես։ Դրական էներգիայով, պոզիտիվ։ Որ ամեն անգամ քեզ պետք եկած պահին կողքիդ կլինեն։ Դա իմ կյանքի փիլիսոփայությունն է։ Պատերազմից հետո մենակ դա է օգնում, - Ռոմաին գլխի շուրջը հայտնվում է վառ արտահայտված օրեօլ։
- Դու մարդ սպանած կա՞ս։
- Հա, բայց դա խիստ անձնական բան է։
 Էլիսը ձեռքը դնում է Ռոմանի այտին․
- Շատ մի մտածի, շուտով մեռած ուղեղն էլ կսովորեն բուժել։
- Լսի վաղը իմ մեմուարների ցուցահանդեսն է լինելու Բելլայում, կգա՞ս չէ, - ասում է Լիկան Էլիսի ձեռքից բռնելով։
- Դրա մեջ ի՞նչ հետաքրքրություն կա, - վեր է կենում Էլիսը։
- Եթե չես ուզում մի արի, իբր շատ պետքս է։
- Համարս գրանցել եմ մոտդ, եթե պետք լինեմ զանգիր – ասում է Ռոմանը հեռացող Էլիսին։
  Ընտրյալ լինեու զգացումը համակում է Էլիսին։ Այո՜, նա պատվի է արժանացել։ 
 Այս ոգեշնչող նոտայի վրա գլուխը բարձրացնում է, ուղիղ դիմացը կանգնած է Ձերդ Իմաստությունը։ Անսպասելիությունից նետվում է ինքնապաշտպանական դիրք։ Տաս րոպե վազքից հետո, գորիլլայի ամորձիները հետույքից ոտքերի արանք էր արել։ Ափերը բռունցքներ են դառնում։ Մարմնի ծանրությունը փոխելով աջ ոտքի վրա նույն կողմից բռունցքի անհարմար դիրքով իջնում է ծերունու ականջին։ Բութ մատը խռթոցով հոդից դուրս է ընկնում։
 Ծերունին, որ նույնիսկ չի երերում, մետաղյա տուփը կայծակնային արագությամբ տեղավորում է քունքին։ Ունքը պատռվում է հարվածից  ու մարմինը հարմար երկարում է գետնին։ 
Երեխան ծերունու ձեռքից վերցրած տուփը բացում է, հայելու կտորներից մեկը հանում։  
- Զգուշ ձեռքերդ չկտրես։ Լսե՞լ ես որ ասում են արարիչը խելագար է, - բեղերը ոլորելով ասում է ծերունին։
- Չէ, - երեխան ձեռքի հայելին կոխում Էլիսի աչքը։ 
- Զավեշտալի է, չէ։
- Հա, - քրքջում է երեխան ու երկրորդ կտորը կոխում մյուս աչքը։
  Արյունը պոետիկ հոսում է Էլիսի աչքերից։ Նա դեռ տեսնում է, բայց ցավից գալարվելով։ Ձեռքերը քրքրելով հանում է հայելիները։ Հետևը ինչ որ թվեր են գրած։ Երեխան մի զույգ գնդաձև պրիզմա է մեկնում Էլիսին, մոտ 10մմ շառավղով։ Նոր իմպլանտներ են։ Էլիսը վերցնում է ու նայում շուրջը։ Մարդիկ լուսային շրջանների մեջ մտած գլորվում են այս ու այն կողմ ու բոլորի աչքերի տեղը ապակյա պրիզմաներ են։ Իրենց ոչ ոք չի տեսնում։
- Երևի թիթեռները այդ փուչիկներում ապրում են հարյուր տարի։ Ոսկեծամ երիտասարդն էլ ամեն օր խնամում է իր վարդը։ 
- Դու կարող ես լինել նրանցից մեկը, - ասում է երեխան ու սառը ապակիները դնում է ափի մեջ։
 Մոտենում է ու ծերունու երկարած ձեռքերին տեղավորվելով նորից բարձրանում է էշի վրա։
- Որտե՞ղ եմ ես։ 
- Կարևոր չի, երբ աչքերդ տեղը դնես, հետ կգնաս։ Բարի վերադարձ Եսլանդիա, - ասում է Ձերդ Իմաստությունը ձեռքը դնում երեխայի մեջքին։
 Սև աչքերը չռվում են ծերունու վրա։ 
- Իջիր, - գոռում է Էլիսը, - մի գնա խնդրում եմ։
- Ես քեզ ընտրություն եմ տալիս, - ասում է երեխան ու ժպտում։
 Ծերունին ոտքերով սաստում է էշին ու անոռուգլուխ կոմպոզիցիան շարունակում է իր ուղին։ 
 Էլիսը մի կերպ սողեսող տուն է հասնում։ Տունը դատարկ է։ 
Պանիկայի մեջ սենյակից սենյակ է նետվում ու մեխվում է հայելու առաջ։ Արտացոլանքի աչքերը թափած չեն։
- Ես չկարողացա քեզ փրկեմ։
- Ոչինչ։ Մենք ի սկզբանե չկայինք։
 Պրիզմաները նյարդային ձգված ափում փշրվում են ընկույզների նման։ Էլիսը դուրս է գալիս, նստում մոխրագույն ձյան մեջ։ Կողքից քրքրված վերարկուով, տարիքով տղամարդը դանդաղ սահում է դեպի Էլիսը։
- Դու ո՞վ ես։ Քեզ էս կողմերում տեսած չկամ։
- Ոչ ոք եմ, քեզ նման։ Շախմատ խաղալ գիտե՞ս –Էլիսը դեպի նրան է դարձնում դադարկ ակնափոսերը, որոնցից դեռ արյուն է հոսում։
- Չէ, դո՞ւ։
- Ես էլ, - ժպտում է էլիսը։

----------

LisBeth (19.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (19.12.2017), Skeptic (23.12.2017), Մուշու (05.01.2018)

----------


## տեսիլք

Այ էս գործը, ի տարբերություն մրցութային տարբերակների, ընդգրկում էր դետալներ, որոնք մյուս գրողները, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հիմնականում շրջանցել էին․ Ձերդ Իմաստության (հա ինձ էս տարբերակը ավելի ա դուր  էկել  :Tongue: ) դարտարկ ակնափոսերը ու կողովը։ Ի դեպ նկարի դատարկ ակնափոսերը ինձ էնքան հետաքրքրեցին, որ սկսեցի էդ ժամանակաշրջանի ուրիշ նկարներ ուսումնասիրել։ Մի քանիսը որ գտա, բոլորում էլ Ձերդ Իմաստությունների աչքերի տեղը դատարկություն էր, ու էկա էն եզրակացության, որ միգուցե  մի կտորանի ունքաքթաբեղամորուքախառը դիմակներ էին հագնում, ու դրա հետևանքով էլ աչքները լուսանկարչական ապառատը չէր «տեսնում», քանի որ դիմակը դեմքին քիպ կպած չէր ու իրանց միջև տարածություն էր ստեղծվում։ Սա ի միջայլոց։ Շատ հետաքրքիր գործ էր, մի քանի անգամ կարդալուց հետո մեկ ա էլի բացեր մնացին, բայց հեղինակը ստեղ մեղք չունի, պրոբլեմը իմ մեջա  :LOL:  Հենց ամենասկզբից էլ գործը ընթերցողի միտքը կարծես roller coaster-ի վրա նստացնի ու գողանա իրա իրականությունից։  Վերջում էլ  roller coaster-ի նման անսպասելի քըրթ վերջանում ա։ Հեղինակ ջա՛ն, գժոտ սցենարիստ ես  :Smile:  Հեչ մտածե՞լ ես անիմատորների հետ աշխատել, թույն մուլտեր, ֆիլմեր ու վիդեոխաղեր լույս աշխարհ կբերեք  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Ուրիշ ի՞նչ մտքեր կան։
Հետաքրքիր կլիներ` նախորդ մրցույթի մասնակիցների կարծիքն էլ լսել։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ մտքեր կան։
> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ` նախորդ մրցույթի մասնակիցների կարծիքն էլ լսել։


Բան չհասկացա  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (06.01.2018), Աթեիստ (19.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ էս գործը, ի տարբերություն մրցութային տարբերակների, ընդգրկում էր դետալներ, որոնք մյուս գրողները, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հիմնականում շրջանցել էին․ Ձերդ Իմաստության (հա ինձ էս տարբերակը ավելի ա դուր  էկել ) դարտարկ ակնափոսերը ու կողովը։ Ի դեպ նկարի դատարկ ակնափոսերը ինձ էնքան հետաքրքրեցին, որ սկսեցի էդ ժամանակաշրջանի ուրիշ նկարներ ուսումնասիրել։ Մի քանիսը որ գտա, բոլորում էլ Ձերդ Իմաստությունների աչքերի տեղը դատարկություն էր, ու էկա էն եզրակացության, որ միգուցե  մի կտորանի ունքաքթաբեղամորուքախառը դիմակներ էին հագնում, ու դրա հետևանքով էլ աչքները լուսանկարչական ապառատը չէր «տեսնում», քանի որ դիմակը դեմքին քիպ կպած չէր ու իրանց միջև տարածություն էր ստեղծվում։ Սա ի միջայլոց։ Շատ հետաքրքիր գործ էր, մի քանի անգամ կարդալուց հետո մեկ ա էլի բացեր մնացին, բայց հեղինակը ստեղ մեղք չունի, պրոբլեմը իմ մեջա  Հենց ամենասկզբից էլ գործը ընթերցողի միտքը կարծես roller coaster-ի վրա նստացնի ու գողանա իրա իրականությունից։  Վերջում էլ  roller coaster-ի նման անսպասելի քըրթ վերջանում ա։ Հեղինակ ջա՛ն, գժոտ սցենարիստ ես  Հեչ մտածե՞լ ես անիմատորների հետ աշխատել, թույն մուլտեր, ֆիլմեր ու վիդեոխաղեր լույս աշխարհ կբերեք


Հիացմունքդ, ցավոք, չկիսեցի, Տեսիլք ջան...

Օվերդոզ արած, իսկ հեղինակի խոսքերով եթե ասենք, "ոռուգլուխ" արած պատմություն էր: Նկարի հետ էլ առընչվում էր ոչ ավելի, քան մրցույթում ներկայացվածները: 
Կարդացվեց դժվարությամբ. ոչ թե որովհետև բարդ է, այլ որովհետև տհաճ է կարդալը: "Անվերնագիրն" օրինակ, հաճույքով կարդացի երրորդ անգամ էլ, իսկ սա երկրորդ անգամ ստիպել չեմ կարող: Չեն օգնում նույնիսկ ծեր գորիլլայի ամորձիների էշթեգն ու պառավի տռուսիկի բացակայությունը...

Հա, մեկ էլ.



> Այ էս գործը, ի տարբերություն մրցութային տարբերակների, ընդգրկում էր դետալներ, որոնք մյուս գրողները, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հիմնականում շրջանցել էին․ Ձերդ Իմաստության դարտարկ ակնափոսերը ու կողովը։


Ինձ չի թվում, որ ակնափոսերը դատարկ են: Ուղղակի հին, խամրած նկար է, սպիտակուցներն ավելի խոշոր են երևում:
Կողովն էլ (կամ զամբյուղը), բոլորը չէ, որ շրջանցել են:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.12.2017)

----------


## տեսիլք

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ ակնափոսերը դատարկ են: Ուղղակի հին, խամրած նկար է, սպիտակուցներն ավելի խոշոր են երևում:
> Կողովն էլ (կամ զամբյուղը), բոլորը չէ, որ շրջանցել են:


Եթե նկարը հին ու խամրած է, ապա հարց ա առաջանում, թե ո՞նց էր էշի ու աղջկա աչքերը նորմալ երևում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե նկարը հին ու խամրած է, ապա հարց ա առաջանում, թե ո՞նց էր էշի ու աղջկա աչքերը նորմալ երևում։


Դե հիմա.
Էշի էլ չորրոդ կոշիկը լավ չի երևում...
Երեխու էլ մատները...
Նկուղի էլ... դուռը...
Հետևի պլանի վրայի տունը...
Ծխնելույզի ծուխը...
Դեպի կայարան սլացող գնացքը...

Բայց մի՞թե այդ ամենը կարևոր է այդքան, Տեսիլք ջան... :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ես այնուամենայնիվ կարդացի երկու անգամ։
Առաջին անգամ շատ դժվար գնաց ու ընդմիջումներով։ Դա էլ հենց սխալս էր․ ընդմիջում տալ չէր կարելի, որովհետև թելը կտրվում է, պիտի մի շնչով կարդաս՝ մտքում լավ պահելով ու վերլուծելով կարդացած նախորդ տողերը։ Ընդմիջումներով կարդալիս բան չես հասկանում։
Երկրորդ անգամ հենց մի շնչով էլ կարդացի։ Ու ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ հասկացել եմ։ Ու ոնց որ թե շատ հավանել եմ։
Ամեն մարդ իր իրականության մեջ է ապրում։ Թե կուզես աչքերիդ տեղը ապակյա պրիզմաներ դնել, խնդրեմ, քո ընտրությունն է․ դրանից հետո աշխարհը աչքիդ հիասքանչ կթվա՝ թիթեռներով ու վարդ խնամող ոսկեծամ երիտասարդներով։ Ինչպես Լիկայի մոտ էր, որին, ինչպես երևում է պատմությունից, Ձերդ Իմաստությունը նույնպես այցելել էր. դրա մասին է հուշում Էլիսի հարցը, թե ինչ է պատահել Լիկայի ունքին։ Հավանաբար նույնն էր պատահել, ինչ պատմության վերջերում Էլիսի հետ է պատահում, երբ Ձերդ Իմաստնությունը այցելում է Էլիսին ու հարվածելով պատռում ունքը։ Ուշադրություն դարձրե՞լ էիք էդ պահին։ 
Լիկան արել էր իր ընտրությունը, Էլիսն էլ անում է իրենը, ու հակառակ Լիկայի, իր պրիզմաները փշրվում են ափի մեջ՝ այդպես էլ չտեղավորվելով ակնախոռոչներում։
Իսկ մնացածը պատմության մեջ մարդկանց ու իրենց իրականություններից պոկված փշուրներ են, ընտիր դետալներ, որոնք տեղ-տեղ զարմացնում են իրենց խորությամբ։ 
Իսկ գլխի պարունակությունը միշտ էլ կարելի է իմպլանտներով փոխարինել․ էս կամ էն մասի բթացումը կամ իսպառ մահը բնավ էլ խնդիր չի։

Էլիս անունը լավ էր ընտրված։

Էս դրվագը պիտի մի հատ էլ էստեղ բերեմ․



> - Իմ հարսը հետս չի խոսում, ասում է ես ուրիշ դարի մարդ եմ։ Տենց էլ ասում է։ Տղիս հետ սաղ օրը իրար են ուտում, իմ պատճառով։ Աչքերս էլ չեն տեսնում, տռուսիկս հազիվ եմ գտել առավոտը։ Լավ չեմ լսում։ Թոռս եկել ականջիս տակ բղավում էր։ Ասում է, տա, կարա՞ս մեռնես, որ մաման ու պապան էլ չկռվեն։ Միակ հույսս դու ես։ Քեզ ասեմ, սիրտս թեթևանա։


Ապրի հեղինակը։
Չեմ ասում՝ գրկում եմ․ ոչ օֆիցիալ տվյալներով՝ վիրտուալ գրկվել-մրկվելու հետ էդքան էլ սեր չունի ։)

----------

LisBeth (20.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Իսկ ես այնուամենայնիվ կարդացի երկու անգամ։
> Առաջին անգամ շատ դժվար գնաց ու ընդմիջումներով։ Դա էլ հենց սխալս էր․ ընդմիջում տալ չէր կարելի, որովհետև թելը կտրվում է, պիտի մի շնչով կարդաս՝ մտքում լավ պահելով ու վերլուծելով կարդացած նախորդ տողերը։ Ընդմիջումներով կարդալիս բան չես հասկանում։
> Երկրորդ անգամ հենց մի շնչով էլ կարդացի։ Ու ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ հասկացել եմ։ Ու ոնց որ թե շատ հավանել եմ։
> Ամեն մարդ իր իրականության մեջ է ապրում։ Թե կուզես աչքերիդ տեղը ապակյա պրիզմաներ դնել, խնդրեմ, քո ընտրությունն է․ դրանից հետո աշխարհը աչքիդ հիասքանչ կթվա՝ թիթեռներով ու վարդ խնամող ոսկեծամ երիտասարդներով։ Ինչպես Լիկայի մոտ էր, որին, ինչպես երևում է պատմությունից, Ձերդ Իմաստությունը նույնպես այցելել էր. դրա մասին է հուշում Էլիսի հարցը, թե ինչ է պատահել Լիկայի ունքին։ Հավանաբար նույնն էր պատահել, ինչ պատմության վերջերում Էլիսի հետ է պատահում, երբ Ձերդ Իմաստնությունը այցելում է Էլիսին ու հարվածելով պատռում ունքը։ Ուշադրություն դարձրե՞լ էիք էդ պահին։ 
> Լիկան արել էր իր ընտրությունը, Էլիսն էլ անում է իրենը, ու հակառակ Լիկայի, իր պրիզմաները փշրվում են ափի մեջ՝ այդպես էլ չտեղավորվելով ակնախոռոչներում։
> Իսկ մնացածը պատմության մեջ մարդկանց ու իրենց իրականություններից պոկված փշուրներ են, ընտիր դետալներ, որոնք տեղ-տեղ զարմացնում են իրենց խորությամբ։ 
> Իսկ գլխի պարունակությունը միշտ էլ կարելի է իմպլանտներով փոխարինել․ էս կամ էն մասի բթացումը կամ իսպառ մահը բնավ էլ խնդիր չի։
> 
> Էլիս անունը լավ էր ընտրված։
> ...


 Ես էլ եմ սենց հասկացել, բացի Լիկայի պահը։ Ասեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ։ Ունքի պատռած աղջիկը, երեխան ու էլիսը նույն մարդն են ոնց որ, քանզի դա ներքին կոնֆլիկտ ա ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա դրսից գա ասի սենց ա կամ նենց ա, ուր մնաց ինչ որ բան կոխի աչքերը։ Որ շատ խորանամ կասեմ որ ձերդ իմաստությունն ու էշն էլ էն Էլիսի բաղկացուցիչները։ Իսկ Ռոմանն ու Լիկան առանձին կերպարներ են։

----------

ivy (20.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հիացմունքդ, ցավոք, չկիսեցի, Տեսիլք ջան...
> 
> Օվերդոզ արած, իսկ հեղինակի խոսքերով եթե ասենք, "ոռուգլուխ" արած պատմություն էր: Նկարի հետ էլ առընչվում էր ոչ ավելի, քան մրցույթում ներկայացվածները: 
> Կարդացվեց դժվարությամբ. ոչ թե որովհետև բարդ է, այլ որովհետև տհաճ է կարդալը: "Անվերնագիրն" օրինակ, հաճույքով կարդացի երրորդ անգամ էլ, իսկ սա երկրորդ անգամ ստիպել չեմ կարող: Չեն օգնում նույնիսկ ծեր գորիլլայի ամորձիների էշթեգն ու պառավի տռուսիկի բացակայությունը...
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ.
> 
> Ինձ չի թվում, որ ակնափոսերը դատարկ են: Ուղղակի հին, խամրած նկար է, սպիտակուցներն ավելի խոշոր են երևում:
> Կողովն էլ (կամ զամբյուղը), բոլորը չէ, որ շրջանցել են:


 Սամ թեթև տար  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Սա էլ` հեղինակը ։)




> Բան չհասկացա

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ թեթև տար


Սրանից հասկացել էի, որ դու ես հեղինակը...

Ու իմ հաշվով ճիշտ ես:
Իմ հաշվով երկու անգամ ես ճիշտ. շնորհակալություն: 
Եթե իմ այդ հատկությունը չլիներ՝ երբ ինձ տհաճ բաները մթագնում են միտքս, պատմվածքիդ մեջի լավ բաներից էլ կխոսեի: Իսկ դրանք քիչ չեն: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե դնեիր մրցույթին, հավանաբար ամենաշատ ձայները դու կհավաքեիր:

Ապրես: :Love: 
Ապրես երկու անգամ: :Love:  :Love:

----------


## LisBeth

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին ովքեր կարդացին, իսկ ովքեր երկու և ավել անգամ կարդացին ու Այվ  :Kiss: 

 Սամ ես կարծիքդ չեմ կիսում, թե մրցույթում այս գործը շանսեր կունենար։

  Լինում ա չէ, որ կոմիկը անեկդոտ ա պատմում, ու գիտի, որ դա մենակ իր համար ա ծիծաղելի։ Բայց անիմաստ ա կեսից կանգնի ասի՝ չէ, էլ չեմ պատմի։ Ամեն կոմիկ հույս ունի ուր գոնե մեկը կծիծաղի։ Էս դեպքում չի սխալվել։ Համենայն դեպս սա իմ գրած հազվադեպ գործերից ա, որ վերընթերցում եմ, ու ամեն անգամ ավելի եմ հավանում, ինչքան էլ անհամեստ հնչի։ Հա, ասելիքը խիտ ա, սյուժետ ոլորուն, կարար ավելի պարզ լիներ, եթե հեղինակը ես չլինեի։

----------

ivy (23.12.2017), Sambitbaba (22.12.2017), Skeptic (23.12.2017), Աթեիստ (22.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շնորհակալություն բոլորին ովքեր կարդացին, իսկ ովքեր երկու և ավել անգամ կարդացին ու Այվ 
> 
>  Սամ ես կարծիքդ չեմ կիսում, թե մրցույթում այս գործը շանսեր կունենար։
> 
>   Լինում ա չէ, որ կոմիկը անեկդոտ ա պատմում, ու գիտի, որ դա մենակ իր համար ա ծիծաղելի։ Բայց անիմաստ ա կեսից կանգնի ասի՝ չէ, էլ չեմ պատմի։ Ամեն կոմիկ հույս ունի ուր գոնե մեկը կծիծաղի։ Էս դեպքում չի սխալվել։ Համենայն դեպս սա իմ գրած հազվադեպ գործերից ա, որ վերընթերցում եմ, ու ամեն անգամ ավելի եմ հավանում, ինչքան էլ անհամեստ հնչի։ Հա, ասելիքը խիտ ա, սյուժետ ոլորուն, կարար ավելի պարզ լիներ, եթե հեղինակը ես չլինեի։


Շանսերի հարցում ես էլ քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում: Համենայն դեպս վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ գրածից ավելի շատ բան կա մեջը, հնարավոր է, բազմաթիվ անգամներ: Եվ դրանում հաստատվելու համար այսօր երեկոյան նորից եմ կարդալու:
Ես շատ եմ սիրում քեզ տեսնել հեղինակի դերում: Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս քո թե մտածելակերպը, թե գրելաձևդ և թե թեմաներդ: Բայց ինձ դուր չի գալիս դու շատ լավ գիտես, թե ինչ, բայց դա երևի քեզ չէ, որ պետք է հետաքրքրի: Այստեղ երևի ընտրությունն իմն է. եթե կարողացա շրջանցել այն, ինչ ինձ վանում է, ուրեմն կգտնեմ իմ հաճույքը, իսկ եթե ոչ... ինչ արած:

Իսկ դու երբեք մի դադարիր գրել, լա՞վ: Եթե նույնիսկ Ակումբում միայն երկու հոգի մնա, դու, և քո գրածները "չսիրող" ես... :Love:

----------


## Skeptic

ԼիզԲեթ, շատ-շատ-ահավոր-աննկարագրելի լավն էր։ Համենայն դեպս, իմ՝ 80-ականների ռետրոյի վրա տարած մարդու համար։ Թույն դիստոպիա-կիբերպանկ՝ Քերոլի փսիխոդելիկայով համեմված, ու էնքան էլ խուճուճ չէր իմ կարծիքով։ Black Mirror-ի էպիզոդներից մեկի հետ կապված ռեմինիսցենցիա էլ կար ոնց որ։



P.S. Երկրորդ անգամ այ էս երաժշտության տակ եմ կարդացել, մի այլ տիպի հաճույք էր ։))

----------

LisBeth (25.12.2017)

----------

